# Cabots Stain



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

So we have a customer that wants us to get some Cabots stain.
The mix:

50% Bleaching Oil
50% Oil Modified Granite color

I know we can't mix these. Trying to find what we can mix is like pulling teeth. Cabots mfg wont mix it for us.

Hunting down the latex version of bleaching oil seems impossible.


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

Bleaching oil? Must be an east coast thing. Never heard of it out here in the west.


----------



## paintball head (Mar 3, 2012)

Used to mix Cabot's Bleaching oil 50/50 with their Semi transparent oil (driftwood gray) to apply most of the time on cedar shakes. I'm not sure if the semi-transparent oil is even available anymore with the EPA laws.


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

50/50 bleaching oil and grey weathering stain. Both are oil.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

paintball head said:


> Used to mix Cabot's Bleaching oil 50/50 with their Semi transparent oil (driftwood gray) to apply most of the time on cedar shakes. I'm not sure if the semi-transparent oil is even available anymore with the EPA laws.



According to Cabot's no more straight oil coming from them.

The color the customer chose is only available in the oil latex mix.

Cabotsbsays not to mix the two products so did 5 paint stores. Well guess what. We did mix them but will not use on the job.

Brand new 8k sqft home. No way am I going to mix products the mfg and paint stores and paint reps say not to mix. The answer I got was to tell the ho no warranty.

I cant do that. Not to a brand new exclusive home. We left it at we will figure out what to mix to get what the ho is looking for.


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

What are you trying to accomplish exactly?


----------



## pacific paint (Nov 21, 2015)

Custom tint the granite color in the Cabot 0300 series transparent stain.
0300 is a current product in production, pure oil. We have it in stock, find a Cabot dealer who has it in stock and see if they can tint it. I know I could do it but Texas is a little out of your way


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

pacific paint said:


> Custom tint the granite color in the Cabot 0300 series transparent stain.
> 0300 is a current product in production, pure oil. We have it in stock, find a Cabot dealer who has it in stock and see if they can tint it. I know I could do it but Texas is a little out of your way


Road trip. :thumbup:


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Hines Painting said:


> What are you trying to accomplish exactly?


Honestly. I have no clue what so ever.

The ho wants a mix of 2 stains that can't be mixed together.
I've never used bleaching oil so I don't know what it's supposed to do, then add a semi trans on top.


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

Based on the colors I'm taking the guess that the HO want's to mimic the look of weathered wood that has turned a silver color. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paintball head (Mar 3, 2012)

PNW Painter said:


> Based on the colors I'm taking the guess that the HO want's to mimic the look of weathered wood that has turned a silver color.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's the look we got from the 50/50 mix I used as mentioned in my previous post.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

paintball head said:


> That's the look we got from the 50/50 mix I used as mentioned in my previous post.


The color they chose can only be mixed in the oil/latex, it can not be mixed with the oil.

When I brought up ruining our spray hoses, guns and filters with a oil and latex mix. We just bought the hoses and guns yesterday. Don't want to kill them yet.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I have called about 50 different paint stores. Half said they do not carry it, the other half never heard of the waterbase version.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

cdpainting said:


> Road trip. :thumbup:


Why not visit your local California paint dealer? They have access to true oil based stains. Gotta be easier then driving to Texas. (No offence Texas)


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

PACman said:


> Why not visit your local California paint dealer? They have access to true oil based stains. Gotta be easier then driving to Texas. (No offence Texas)


Cabots is what the HO wants.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

cdpainting said:


> Cabots is what the HO wants.


Well good luck i guess. Can't you get that look by artificially aging the wood by applying Oxalic acid to it and letting it weather? I've seen it done with fence repairs. Don't know how it would work on your house though. There used to be a product specifically for aging exterior wood and if I remember correctly there used to be directions on the old Wolman's DeckBrite packaging on how to do it. Maybe it's not a valid technique anymore.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

PACman said:


> There used to be a product specifically for aging exterior wood and if I remember correctly there used to be directions on the old Wolman's DeckBrite packaging on how to do it. Maybe it's not a valid technique anymore.


I looked into a product that did exactly that a few years ago. I eventually found something that supposedly worked. Can't' remember the chemical composition, but wow the price was pretty prohibitive. I'd made a 'coat of arms' and wanted it to look kind of antique. When I saw how much it was going to cost I decided to just let Mother Nature do the work for me. She's a pretty cheap old gal.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Wildbill7145 said:


> I looked into a product that did exactly that a few years ago. I eventually found something that supposedly worked. Can't' remember the chemical composition, but wow the price was pretty prohibitive. I'd made a 'coat of arms' and wanted it to look kind of antique. When I saw how much it was going to cost I decided to just let Mother Nature do the work for me. She's a pretty cheap old gal.


Actually Oxalic acid isn't all that expensive in bulk. It just takes a while.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

So after calling darn near ever paint retailer in MA come to find out Cabots hasn't been making this product. I guess they are staring production up tomorrow. We have a 4-5 day wait until we can get it.

Dave not a happy camper right now.


----------



## pacific paint (Nov 21, 2015)

cdpainting said:


> The color they chose can only be mixed in the oil/latex, it can not be mixed with the oil.
> 
> When I brought up ruining our spray hoses, guns and filters with a oil and latex mix. We just bought the hoses and guns yesterday. Don't want to kill them yet.


Sorry you are not getting the right info from the stores you spoke with.

I checked into it today it is very simple 
#3241 bleaching oil
#0306 tint base semi trans pure oil tinted to granite mix 50/50
The color is on the chart and formulas are there. Also in semi solid.
I don't know why they are making this so hard it's nothing special not even a custom tint. 
I guess you are going to have to tell them how to mix the stain 

The acrylic/oil mixture is not going to work with #3241 no bleaching will happen It will stay the same color 

Best of luck Dave


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

cdpainting said:


> So after calling darn near ever paint retailer in MA come to find out Cabots hasn't been making this product. I guess they are staring production up tomorrow. We have a 4-5 day wait until we can get it.
> 
> Dave not a happy camper right now.


Hi Dave!
Hingham Lumber in Cohasset MA PH# 781-749-4200 have the Cabot's Bleaching oil in stock, only come in natural gray #3241.
If this is your first time using this product, here is some advise.
You can't apply this product if it's below 50F, also remember not to set the sprayer pressure to hi start with 1000 up to 1600 PSI, Tip size 013, 017 you need to back brush, don't over spraying will result in sagging and take longer to dry.
Good luck.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

PremierPaintingMa said:


> cdpainting said:
> 
> 
> > So after calling darn near ever paint retailer in MA come to find out Cabots hasn't been making this product. I guess they are staring production up tomorrow. We have a 4-5 day wait until we can get it.
> ...


We can get the bleaching oil at most stores up here. What we need is the latex version. Bleaching stain. The bleaching stain as far as I know is not in stores yet, or at least in MA, NH, and ME.

Right now the shakes are not installed. We are spraying first coat before they go up.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Does your lowes still carry cabbot? I'm sure you've verified they still make it etc. Try to order it from lowes, if they still carry and make the product etc. Pm me for details if needed.

On a side note, this is a good example of why I hate to have customers pick the product. Pick color is fine. Seems like your running into stuff I have when I let customers pick product and aren't flexible about what can be used.

Good luck and let us know how you solved the issue of getting the product or what ended up happening.


----------

